# HELP! Rescued 20 babies!! Orlando Area



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey guys! My friend and I rescued 20 babies this morning... someone was going to throw them outside, he thought they were mice.
We are in DESPERATE need of fosters and homes! 20 babies is A LOT!
if any of you guys could help out it would be REALLLLLLY appreciated!!
Message me or post here!
Thank you :]


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, kudos to you for taking them in! I hope you find good homes for them!


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd take one but I'm in NC. 
Hope you find homes for them and I'm glad you saved them.


----------



## j_kalman (Apr 14, 2013)

If I were closer I would take some too. I hope you can find fosters for them asap. Good luck! So good of you to take them in.


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

Haven't been able to talk to my boyfriend about the PEW babies because he said "no new rats" and we have both been working crazy shifts today. While I may live here, it is still his house. I might be able to convince him if they are fosters and we can try to find them homes. My spare cage is a "luxury rat manor" that could house 4 babies easily and they wouldn't be able to slip through the bars. I don't know about him letting me foster more than 4 in the spare cage though.

I ended up working a 12 hour shift today because the night person couldn't come in.  Sorry I didn't see this post sooner. May have to work 12 hours tomorrow if the night person flakes out yet again. PM me but please understand if I can't get back to you right away aang.

What about rat trains? I can take some to Jacksonville Florida on Sunday, if someone else can pick up from there. Alternatively I can go South to Ft. Lauderdale area, if there are any interested people who would want to adopt in that area.


----------



## Missalicia (May 4, 2013)

Hi! Where in Orlando are you located? How old are the babies approximately? How have they been? I would like to have a couple rat babies, but I don't want to take on something I can't handle so if they are already older and are biting and do not have a good temperament, I would like to know. Let me know! I hope they are doing okay.  -Alicia 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chelseamae (May 30, 2013)

Hello there! My name is Chelsea and I am new to this forum. I saw you were in need of help finding these babies a new home & its been over a month since you've posted this, but I was wondering if you still needing any rehoming help?


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

Please let me know if you need homes for two boys. I have plenty of room in my boys cage to fit two more.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

So someone thought they were mice? Does that mean you found wild ones? Where did you find them?

If you are still looking for homes I might be in interested in taking one off your hands. I have a little one that needs a friend. Any chance you could post pictures?


----------

